# Ec question



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Peter - I had EC today (for the first time). At both my scans I was showing about 10-12 follicles on my right side and 2 on my left ovary. However they only managed to get 2 eggs because they said I must have ovulated early. It was 35.5 hours from HCG injection to EC.
Is this common? Was there anything that I/the clinic could have done differently?
Thanks
Nic


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

NicJ said:


> Hi Peter - I had EC today (for the first time). At both my scans I was showing about 10-12 follicles on my right side and 2 on my left ovary. However they only managed to get 2 eggs because they said I must have ovulated early. It was 35.5 hours from HCG injection to EC.
> Is this common? Was there anything that I/the clinic could have done differently?
> Thanks
> Nic


This is a bit early to ovulate but it also sounds like the cycle was badly managed as if you had ovulated they should have let you know before going ahead with the EC.

I would complain

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## Aich (Apr 29, 2002)

Peter,

Can u explain how Nic or her clinic could have known if she had ovulated early. I just had my e/c and it was 36 hours and I got 16 eggs. There was no test just before e/c to check if I had already ovulated.

I can understand Nic that you are not happy, and I would have thought your clinic were well practiced. I considered using them for surogacy. Take care Nic.

Helen
X


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Aich,

You read my mind - I'm glad you asked this question and will be interested to see the response. Bourne Hall do have a very good reputation.

Sue.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Aich said:


> Peter,
> 
> Can u explain how Nic or her clinic could have known if she had ovulated early.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Peter,

Surely that is all well and good - but if you have a GA for EC, then surely it would be best to just go ahead with EC anyway and make the best of a bad situation.

How is it that this is 'badly managed' when you wouldn't have expected ovulation to have occured already - surely it is purely just bad luck. So is there really any scope for complaint here.

Just intrigued by the whole situation.

Regards,

Sue


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Sue MJ said:


> Peter,
> 
> Surely that is all well and good - but if you have a GA for EC, then surely it would be best to just go ahead with EC anyway and make the best of a bad situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Peter - thanks for all your comments. Both of my eggs fertilised (thank god!) and were dividing well so i had them put back earlier today.
I think that if I do not get a positive result then I will pursue the compensation route as you mention. I was not scanned from Sat morning until Tuesday morning and I think that they should have scanned me like you say before giving me a GA when I could have made a decision about whether or not to abandon the cycle.
Thanks again for all your help
Nic


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

NicJ said:


> Hi Peter - thanks for all your comments. Both of my eggs fertilised (thank god!) and were dividing well so i had them put back earlier today.
> I think that if I do not get a positive result then I will pursue the compensation route as you mention. I was not scanned from Sat morning until Tuesday morning and I think that they should have scanned me like you say before giving me a GA when I could have made a decision about whether or not to abandon the cycle.
> Thanks again for all your help
> Nic


Good luck, I hope that it works and you don't need to complain!!!

Peter


----------

